# Your Favorite Season



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Spring
Summer
Fall / Autumn
Winter

Nothing more, nothing less.

I find I sometimes prefer summer, then I switch to fall or winter when it gets too hot/humid.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Colors of the fall inspire me to vote for that season. And that's something nice about cooling off after a hot humid summer.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Autumn is my favorite for so many reasons. The colorful leaves, the coolness, apple pie, pumpkin pie, hot chocolate, ghost stories...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Spring or autumn - I don't like extremes in temperature.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely summer. Fall is overrated 

Summer is when the leaves are greenest and the weather is nicest (where I live we don't get extremes no matter what--no snow and temperature rarely above 90 in the summer). Then again, I often spend much of the summer somewhere else


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't beat Spring. The icy weather fades away and is replaced with cool breezes and renewal.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

It depends. When I lived in Russia the summers were perfect for me, in both the temperature and visual impact on the landscape. I still think fondly of it and of how I'd pull the car over to enjoy the rolling rye in gently sloping fields.
Here in the UK it makes little difference to me, although I probably favour spring for the new light, new life, new love, and all that jazz.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Fall was always my favorite until stink bugs came


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I get a little warm in my heart when I think of winter... I love going for a wintery stroll when the first frost settles in and when snow covers the landscape. I also love being indoors on those bleak midwinter nights with the log fire blazing.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually like the fact that I live where there are four changing seasons with distinctly different characters! Every time I've stayed at places that have one season of weather, I've gone haywire after six months, so my vote goes for all or nothing at all!

/ptr


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

ptr said:


> I actually like the fact that I live where there are four changing seasons with distinctly different characters! Every time I've stayed at places that have one season of weather, I've gone haywire after six months, so my vote goes for all or nothing at all!
> 
> /ptr


On the San Francisco Peninsula, we really have two seasons: "Mild-Warm" and "Mild-Cool".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a fall person. The lawn goes dormant, so I don't feel guilty for not getting out. My lawn guy comes to chop up the leaves occasionally, so I still don't feel guilty for not getting out. The colors in my yard get spectacular, and to see them, I don't have to get out. It's a great season for a homebody.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tristan said:


> On the San Francisco Peninsula, we really have two seasons: "Mild-Warm" and "Mild-Cool".


You lucky dog. I was in the Sacramento area last week - 98 to 100 degrees. I spent one day visiting the Sonoma Valley last week. The temperature there was absolutely perfect.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Summer is too hot, winter is too cold, spring is too rainy, *fall *is just right.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

When I lived up north, I prefered the look of Winter. Snow on the ground was such a pretty sight. Down in Texas, Winter is ugly. So I go with Autumn.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> You lucky dog. I was in the Sacramento area last week - 98 to 100 degrees. I spent one day visiting the Sonoma Valley last week. The temperature there was absolutely perfect.


I actually prefer warmer weather like that  But the main thing is that I prefer drier weather. It's way too humid and sticky here--there are times when it's drier in Miami than it is here -_-


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Spring and summer for me. I love the greening of the landscape and the warming up. Summer can be too hot, but I try never to complain about it, because it's what I wait for all year long and it is so short. Fall is ok, but it foreshadows what is to come... the bitter, frigid 30° below temperatures and frozen landscape and the endless days of sitting around inside


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^ regarding the 30° below temperatures - you have my sympathy. That was similar to the other side of the Russian summers I enjoyed.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Spring, the promise of a long summer holiday without the heat. But still working with a paycheque.

But I wish I had voted summer, because I don't work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Where I live, there's two seasons, mild and hot. Santa wears bermuda shorts.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Fall is taking the lead. That was what I picked,


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Here in the Rocky Mountains, every season brings it's own beauty but there is something about the color of the sunlight, the gold of the Aspen leaves, breaking out the flannels, the cool air, and the fires in the fireplace that make Autumn particularly wonderful.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Though I love fall's college football, the more heat the better. Summer!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me, it's always been summer. So many memories of endless summers, away from school, at summer camp, going to the beach with my grandpa and mom who are both no longer with me; of falling in love in 1965 for the first time. Summer was a magical time.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Summer best for the very reason that it is _too_ hot, _too_ humid, _too_ alive. Life is overabundant, overflowing and even a bit nauseating. You feel this paralyzing ecstasy. Then and only then I feel that nature reflects what I feel inside.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

can't choose - I like each season

spring is good for bird migration and starts off the new breeding season for birds, summer brings breeding birds, autumn is when migration really takes place and winter brings the visitors from the north and the east. Each season has something to look forward to when you're a birder


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Summer on the summer I can go around in shorts and short sleeved shirts and feel the air on my skin and I can go swimming. I go and swim every day in the summer.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Winter. Free from oppressive heat and humidity; the air is crisp and clean and refreshing; my mind is clearer and better able to produce good work; walking out in the countryside is more enjoyable; consumption of baked goods and alcohol is excused to increase a little in regularity for the sake of warmth and comfort.

This Summer has been and continues to be a foe worthy of perverse panegyric, making me violently ill on several occasions and obstructing my nasal passages with great efficiency. I hates it, hates it good!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Another vote for winter !
Crisp air, beautiful light in the woods and over the fields. Better for the mind too, the abundance of nature and the sight of overweight people with too little clothing and too many tattoos always make me sad, not to say depressed.
The dogs like winter better too, long walks and after that sleep in front of the fireplace.
Too bad we don't get much snow here, and the longterm projections are not helping. Hotter summers, teppid, mild winters.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

winter is getting votes...

dark thoughts and emotions, melancholic sounds, a sweet feeling of returning to earth
after the summer take off.

Winter has got creativity, secrets, beauty through darkness

who can say that winter is black?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish I had winter. The only two seasons I have are mild and hot. Santa wears Bermuda shorts.

I wish I can escape from this hellhole but the guards are always around.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I wish I had winter. The only two seasons I have are mild and hot. Santa wears Bermuda shorts.
> 
> I wish I can escape from this hellhole but the guards are always around.


is it part of the parole condition that you HAVE to live in Florida? Hermit towers has a small room available for you, complete with hi-fi and a few thousand CDs ..... but it rains an awful lot here


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> is it part of the parole condition that you HAVE to live in Florida? Hermit towers has a small room available for you, complete with hi-fi and a few thousand CDs ..... but it rains an awful lot here


A tower, rain and a few thousand CDs?. Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> is it part of the parole condition that you HAVE to live in Florida? Hermit towers has a small room available for you, complete with hi-fi and a few thousand CDs ..... but it rains an awful lot here


Thanks, but how do I pass through the moat?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> A tower, rain and a few thousand CDs?. Sounds like heaven to me.


Hey, hang on, Pal - as far as I know, it was just HP I invited, not a crazed Spanish psycopath from C17 Peru


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Thanks, but how do I pass through the moat?


I'm not telling you - I didn't realise Lope was watching and listening


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I wish I can escape from this hellhole but the guards are always around.


Guards? _Guards?_ I'm trying to figure out if you're -

a) in a gated community.
b) in jail.
c) playing basketball.

(There are 'guards' in basketball, yes?)


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Guards? _Guards?_ I'm trying to figure out if you're -
> 
> a) in a gated community.
> b) in jail.
> ...


yes,

HP in the prison of Azkaban, with the most powerful guards, the Dementors hahaha


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ we'll put together a TC team of experts to break him (and his four legged friend, of course!) out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> yes,
> 
> HP in the prison of Azkaban, with the most powerful guards, the Dementors hahaha


I thought this webpage was secure. How did you find this out? I knew I should have joined TC as a premium member with their offer of "stealth security". I foolishly thought I could get by without it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ we'll put together a TC team of experts to break him (and his four legged friend, of course!) out.


The four legged friend is gone. His "mom" took him home a little while ago, so the rescue should be much easier.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> Guards? _Guards?_ I'm trying to figure out if you're -
> 
> a) in a gated community.
> b) in jail.
> ...


Actually guards aren't needed. I am living on a peninsula, surrounded by a large moat of salt water. I simply can't escape.
Now you know my story. Please tell the world.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Actually guards aren't needed. I am living on a peninsula, surrounded by a large moat of salt water. I simply can't escape.
> Now you know my story. Please tell the world.


Starting tomorrow I shall document your plight by writing it on the walls of every bus shelter I pass. And when I do, the written account of your predicament will finish with the words:

"..._and _despite all that he still managed to make more than 5000 posts since December!"


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

****Request to admin/moderator for username change****.

Please change 'hpowders' to 'hpapillon'

Edit: also please change his face to Dustin Hoffman (note, I am prepared to bribe for this).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> ****Request to admin/moderator for username change****.
> 
> Please change 'hpowders' to 'hpapillon'


Fine. Just please don't change my face to Dustin Hoffman's.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Fine. Just please don't change my face to Dustin Hoffman's.


Not even the young Dustin Hoffman? 

Back to the poll: I hate summer! It's so freakin' hot that I can't walk my dog for 30 minutes without dripping sweat. If I wait until dusk to walk around and enjoy my trees, I get eaten by mosquitos. It's difficult to keep the flies out of my kitchen in the summer. I must either make ice coffee, or pay more for it, because regular coffee is too hot. When autumn comes, most of the heat and the bugs go away, there's a romantic breeze, and I get to make sweet potato casserole.

The two good things about summer are the longer days (more serotonin), and easier skin care (except for the bug bites).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> Not even the young Dustin Hoffman?
> 
> Back to the poll: I hate summer! It's so freakin' hot that I can't walk my dog for 30 minutes without dripping sweat. If I wait until dusk to walk around and enjoy my trees, I get eaten by mosquitos. It's difficult to keep the flies out of my kitchen in the summer. I must either make ice coffee, or pay more for it, because regular coffee is too hot. When autumn comes, most of the heat and the bugs go away, there's a romantic breeze, and I get to make sweet potato casserole.
> 
> The two good things about summer are the longer days (more serotonin), and easier skin care (except for the bug bites).


Maybe when he was 15. I get a lot of mosquitos too. In this modern age, nobody has devised a way to rid us of mosquitos. So obnoxious!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> Starting tomorrow I shall document your plight by writing it on the walls of every bus shelter I pass. And when I do, the written account of your predicament will finish with the words:
> 
> "..._and _despite all that he still managed to make more than 5000 posts since December!"


Looks like mirepoix got a facelift. LOL!!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ it's a much better face to look at than mine. Hahaha.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ it's a much better face to look at than mine. Hahaha.


Not "better"; "different".


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Not "better"; "different".


Over the next day or so I'll post a couple of shots in the photography thread illustrating the difference between my girlfriend's face and my own. Poles apart, I tells ya!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Autumn - seasons of mists and mellow fruitfulness. Summer is too hot.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Maybe when he was 15. I get a lot of mosquitos too. In this modern age, nobody has devised a way to rid us of mosquitos. So obnoxious!


Actually, there are some modern methods of mosquito annihilation, but they haven't caught on yet. :devil:

http://mosquitobugzappers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Jolt-Bug-Zapping-Racket-Zapper-review.jpg


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

**** summer and spring! The greatest seasons are Fall and Winter and if you don't like either, then get your fat **** on a rocket and fly straight into the Sun.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Austrian composer, teacher and critic *Joseph Marx * dedicated several of his works to Autumn. For example his recently revived Eine Herbstsymphonie ('the german Daphnis et Choé'), which belongs to the Romatic-Impressionistic blend somewhat trendy at the time. It seems that style of writing inevitably produces second rate works. That doesn't mean they don't deserve a bit of attention though, some of them are superbly crafted.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Austrian composer, teacher and critic *Joseph Marx * dedicated several of his works to Autumn. For example his recently revived Eine Herbstsymphonie ('the german Daphnis et Choé'), which belongs to the Romatic-Impressionistic blend somewhat trendy at the time. It seems that style of writing inevitably produces second rate works. That doesn't mean they don't deserve a bit of attention though, some of them are superbly crafted.


It sounds like a benign tornado with frosted leaves, fluffy puppies, kittens, and unicorns. I like it!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spring* & *Autumn* are pretty much equal preferences. I don't like hot weather & insects, so high summer is not a favourite. The weather in Spring & Autumn is fresh & exhilarating. In *Spring*, there are the new leaves, beautiful, delicate shades; in *Autumn* there are the old leaves, beautiful vibrant shades. In *Spring* there are wonderful new birds & animals and flowers; in *Autumn*, there are juvenile creatures, just grown up a little more, and even more interesting, and there are nerines and chrysanthemums. In *Spring* there is a sense of hope and new life; in *Autumn*, a sense of hope because of the new term, and new learning opportunities.

So all in all, pretty equal - but then I remembered that in late September or October, you get horror-film invasions of daddy long-legs  - so I voted for *Spring*.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ it's a much better face to look at than mine. Hahaha.


If you keep changing your avatar, my frozen in time comments about previous avatars are no longer apropos. This makes me look stupid. I do not need any help from other posters in this regard.

Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If you keep changing your avatar, my frozen in time comments about previous avatars are no longer apropos. This makes me look stupid. I do not need any help from other posters in this regard.
> 
> Thank you! :tiphat:


Okay, I understand. Heh.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> Okay, I understand. Heh.


New TC'ers have a habit of reading long forgotten threads and some will read this thread and think "what's up with this dude? He ain't makin' no sense! I _knew_ I shoulda stayed on the forum "Death Metal Can Be Fun"!!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It would be nice if member profiles had a visual list of previous avatars - but I suppose there just wouldn't be room on yours, hp!
Still, it's very educational googling the new image and learning more about what various composers looked like!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

hpowders said:


> New TC'ers have a habit of reading long forgotten threads and some will read this thread and think "what's up with this dude? He ain't makin' no sense! I knew I shoulda stayed on the forum "Death Metal Can Be Fun"!!


No, please don't do that to yourself.

Here, this should keep you away from it:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Autumn is great for sentimentalism, reflections on mortality, elegiac music, Western films -- that sort of thing! "How strange and awful," said Coleridge, "is the synthesis of life and death in the gusty winds and falling leaves of an autumnal day!"

Give me, however, _Early Spring_ -- a beautiful film, and worthy of a few wonderful lines written by Wordsworth "in early Spring":

I heard a thousand blended notes,
While in a grove I sate reclined,
In that sweet mood when pleasant thoughts
Bring sad thoughts to the mind.

To her fair works did nature link
The human soul that through me ran;
And much it griev'd my heart to think
What man has made of man.

Through primrose tufts, in that sweet bower,
The periwinkle trail'd its wreathes;
And 'tis my faith that every flower
Enjoys the air it breathes.

The birds around me hopp'd and play'd:
Their thoughts I cannot measure,
But the least motion which they made,
It seem'd a thrill of pleasure.

The budding twigs spread out their fan,
To catch the breezy air;
And I must think, do all I can,
That there was pleasure there.

If I these thoughts may not prevent,
If such be of my creed the plan,
Have I not reason to lament
What man has made of man?​


----------

